# Rms



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the significance of a ship being known as RMS............
as my old ship (MV ICENIC) I have also seen refered to as RMS ICENIC.
I know it stands for Royal Mail Steamer and we used to do a lot of courtesy calls carrying mail for Pitcairn Island etc. But what did the ship have to do (if anything) to earn or use the title RMS.......or was it just the fact that she was carrying mail, which gave her the right to use it.....????


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

julian anstis said:


> Can anyone tell me the significance of a ship being known as RMS............
> as my old ship (MV ICENIC) I have also seen refered to as RMS ICENIC.
> I know it stands for Royal Mail Steamer and we used to do a lot of courtesy calls carrying mail for Pitcairn Island etc. But what did the ship have to do (if anything) to earn or use the title RMS.......or was it just the fact that she was carrying mail, which gave her the right to use it.....????


Ill refer you to Ships list .com 
You will see what it say's about that and Samuel Cunard
Ron


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Ron,

Appreciate that ...found the site ok but could not find the relevant section....any ideas

Julian


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

*R m S*



julian anstis said:


> Thanks Ron,
> 
> Appreciate that ...found the site ok but could not find the relevant section....any ideas
> 
> Julian


Julian
Go to www.rms-republic.com
will explain all
also www.postalmuseum.si.edu/titanic/


Ron


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Ron,

All explained now, just waiting to see if Tanker can come up trump's with my other query

Julian


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

I always thought that RMS meant "Royal Mail Ship" Nothing to do with Royal Mail Line, but that the ship was contracted to carry the Royal Mails.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

you are correct oldbosun, and the Icenic was never RMS,as far as i can recall. she was m.v. only. - unless someone had another wording for RMS!


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

She was never known as RMS whilst I was on her, it was just that I came across a picture of her in about 1976 where she was refered to as RMS. I thought she might have been given that title after I left her..??

Julian


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

I am sure this was a mistake, probably titled by a non marine person. Like any ship referred to in the press is a tanker!


----------

